# The wires behind the Cig Lighter.......



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Recently I know this is retarted and I wil complain.. I had a new Deck installed.... at Circuit City....and before my cig lighter worked... now it doesnt. Checker Auto Parts and Auto Zone both say.... there is no power going to the lighter.... So I looked at the wires.
It appears that there are two wire holders... one white and one black. The Black goes into the 3 metal prongs.. while the white... just plugs in.

On the black wire coneecter/holder if I remeber correctly .. is there a FUSE in there..... or is the only fuse to the Cig Lighter in the FUSE bus? I will post a pic if neccesary... any help would be great !


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the black one is just the light that illuminates the green plastic ring around the cigarette lighter. The white one is the one that operates the lighter. I'll check for you when I get home and let you know. Maybe post pics as well.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm guessing that not much changed electrically between 91 and 93. Looking at my 93 FSM, the fifth fuse up from the bottom on the right side of your fuse panel, the 15 amp fuse is the one that your cigarette lighter is on. The wire that runs from this fuse to your cigarette lighter is orange with a black stripe. The other wire giong to the lighter is the ground wire and is black. This connector is white IIRC. Remember that there will only be voltage persent when the ignition switch is in the on position. If you still don't have voltage to that orange/black wire when the ignition switch is on, then either the fuse is blown, the wire has been cut or your ignition isn't giving that fuse voltage. While you're checking that fuse, you might as well make sure the fuse has voltage going to it when the ignition is on, if all looks good and no voltage is at that wire on the lighter plug then the wire's been cut. Then you'd just have to trace it back to find the cut, but I'd do so with the ignition off and find it soon, otherwise there's a risk it'll short and that could have nasty consequences.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Big question though... is there a fuse in the black connecter which goes into the 3 metal prongs? and that is not in the fuse box?



This box is supposed to look horribly like the Black Plastic wireholder and connecter... will post pic later i promise!

----------
| Wires| ============== Ignition
|--------|
|Fuse? | 
---------

tomarrow im gonna buy an electric tester to see if any voltage is coming in... and hopefully I only have to replace the cig lighter coil and frame.. not the whole damn wiring.

BTW is it possible to splice some wires such as to a..... blacklight directly into the power wire... black and orange one i think...... so I can keep my Cig Lighter area looking clean without the damn plug sticking way the hell out?

My digital camera kinda sux..and Im tryn to figure out how to get decent pics...got it for 20$ ha.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, that black connector has no fuse in it, that's just the light for the cigarette lighter. Yeah, you can buy add on power outlets that are like cigarette lighter sockets, and wire it in by tapping into the existing cigarette lighter wiring. Just make sure that what you plan to have plugged into the new outlet, the blacklight or whatever, doesn't pull more than 15 amps. Also, don't use the blacklight and the existing cigarette lighter at the same time, you'll blow the fuse (hopefully that's all that will happen). I assume you know how to use a meter PrOxLaMuS? Not to insult your intelligence, but I can't determine you're experience level if you don't already own a meter. Let me know if you want more help, this sort of thing is "my bag".


----------

